# Best processor for Asus ROG strix Z270E mobo



## QARTS (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello,
My current build is-
FX 6300
MSI 970 mobo
HyperX 8gb ddr3 1866
Asus strix GTX 970

Am switching to Intel and I've already bought the Mobo mentioned in the title!
So kindly guide me which proccy should i pair it with?
I will b playing CS GO and R6 mostly.
No heavy tasking stuffs.

Preferred websites-
flipkart.com
amazon.in

The lesser the price the better.

PS-Will b using the same GPU with my new build.
Thanks and regards


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 30, 2020)

6700k or 7700k


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 30, 2020)

7700k - it's a refined 6700k.

7700k will OC to 5.0ghz, 6700k usually tops out at 4.8.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> 7700k - it's a refined 6700k.
> 
> 7700k will OC to 5.0ghz, 6700k usually tops out at 4.8.


If the 6700K is significantly cheaper it might be worth it, otherwise, yeah. 

@ OP, just make sure you get an i7 (not an i5). I really don't recommend a quad without Hyperthreading, especially going forward. 6700K and 7700K have 8 threads and high clock speeds so they should keep up with newer games better (I'm always for making more future-looking decisions).


----------



## QARTS (Jan 30, 2020)

I don't intend to overclock so 'non K' chip could also b am option right??
Also why not an i5 7500?


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

QARTS said:


> I don't intend to overclock so 'non K' chip could also b am option right??
> Also why not an i5 7500?


The "K" series processors tend to have higher boost clocks, at stock operation. Even without OC they are typically more performant.

The i5 7500 lacks Hyperthreading. Each core can only work on 1 thread. I really can't recommend only 4 threads going forward, even if you don't want to play newer games right now; this CPU will severely restrict performance if you ever decide to load up a newer game. That said, if the 7500 is _significantly cheaper_, it might work for you in the short to medium term.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 30, 2020)

To put it simply, the 7700k uses the same core tech as every Intel processor since, without a few of the hardware based security fixes. The 6700k was the first iteration of the Skylake architecture and should be avoided.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm 99% sure that the 7700K shares the same vulnerabilities as the 6700K. It's the same chip through and through.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> To put it simply, the 7700k uses the same core tech as every Intel processor since, without a few of the hardware based security fixes. The 6700k was the first iteration of the Skylake architecture and should be avoided.


Fair point, did consider it, but if the price difference is big enough, and also the perf difference won't really affect OP's gaming.



TheMadDutchDude said:


> I'm 99% sure that the 7700K shares the same vulnerabilities as the 6700K. It's the same chip through and through.


It is, but in later Skylake steppings they actually mitigated some of the flaws with hardware fixes (AFAIK).


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 30, 2020)

The 7700k uses refined 14nm, the CPU architecture is 95%+ the same, the GPU architecture was improved, but there are also some minor improvements to the CPU UArch.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2020)

7700K runs hotter.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 30, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Fair point, did consider it, but if the price difference is big enough, and also the perf difference won't really affect OP's gaming.
> 
> 
> It is, but in later Skylake steppings they actually mitigated some of the flaws with hardware fixes (AFAIK).


he wants the patches off anyway.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2020)

6700k or 7700k. As others said 4c8/t cpu should be a minimum these days if you plan on using the pc for some time. Truthfully, I would have bought a more modern motherboard so I could put at least a 6c/12t cpu in there..but you may be budget constrained.



dgianstefani said:


> The 6700k was the first iteration of the Skylake architecture and should be avoided.


ehh... i wouldnt use such strong language for this distinction, honestly. In some minor ways, the 7700k is in fact better, but nowhere near different enough or worse than a 6700k and have to "avoid" it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 30, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> 6700k or 7700k. As others said 4c8/t cpu should be a minimum these days if you plan on using the pc for some time. Truthfully, I would have bought a more modern motherboard so I could put at least a 6c/12t cpu in there..but you may be budget constrained.
> 
> ehh... i wouldnt use such strong language for this distinctions, honestly. In some minor ways, the 7700k is in fact better, but nowhere near different enough or worse than and have to "avoid" it.


for fps games like cs,rs or even bf1/bf5,division 1/2 and cod - fast clocked 6700k/7700k will do as well as any ryzen 3000.coffee lake would be better,but not really required uless you want to lock 144hz


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2020)

Sure... just sticking with/thinking Intel as the OP intended.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 30, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> 7700K runs hotter.


It's a faster clocked CPU, what do you expect.



EarthDog said:


> ehh... i wouldnt use such strong language for this distinction, honestly. In some minor ways, the 7700k is in fact better, but nowhere near different enough or worse than a 6700k and have to "avoid" it.


There's a 10% price difference between the two on used prices. For that you get a better memory controller, a newer revision of 14nm, a better GPU with hardware decoding of x265, 300mhz faster out of the box, and other goodstuff like 16 months of security patches baked into the hardware. Before you talk about the uselessness of intel iGPU, for certain applications such as quicksync utilization in Adobe software it's excellent.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> There's a 10% price difference between the two on used prices. For that you get a better memory controller, a newer revision of 14nm, a better GPU with hardware decoding of x265, 300mhz faster out of the box, and other goodstuff like 16 months of security patches baked into the hardware. Before you talk about the uselessness of intel iGPU, for certain applications such as quicksync utilization in Adobe software it's excellent.


cool beans...

"Avoid" is still being overly dramatic about it IMO.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 30, 2020)

@op,you know you gotta get ddr4,right?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> It's a faster clocked CPU, what do you expect.



I just remember people were complaining about it.


			i7 7700k runs hotter than i7 6700k - Google Search


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 30, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> cool beans...
> 
> "Avoid" is still being overly dramatic about it IMO.


OP asked for best processor for his board in the title.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> OP asked for best processor for his board in the title.


...and he also said cheaper is better in the body.

Youve done a good job of pointing out some differences and improvements. But let the OP decide if the rarely used quicksync (OP mentioned no heavy tasking stuff), or better IMC when the dude is likely going with RAM either cpu can easily handle, for whatever the price difference is in _HIS_ country, is worth it. 

300 MHz... _now_ maybe you've got a point. 

I just think avoid was too strong of a word. I didnt state or infer that the suggestion was 'wrong'. In other words, whatever the price difference is, OP needs to figure out if any of the benefits he can utilize and are worth paying more for.


----------



## WatEagle (Jan 30, 2020)

QARTS said:


> I don't intend to overclock so 'non K' chip could also b am option right??
> Also why not an i5 7500?


I had the 7500 and in r6 capped out badly so avoid it


----------



## QARTS (Jan 30, 2020)

Whoaa...Thanks alot everyone for all your suggestions.
Yes am gonna upgrade the RAM as well to DDR4.
My concern was of getting the processor only and I'll lookup for the suggestions u ppl gave me.
Its hard to find 6700k n 7700k at my place but I'll try to grab the best u suggested me.
Thanks once again


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 30, 2020)

If you're stuck with 4c max, you want the best option for that, which is the 7700k, and to a lesser extent the 6700k. 

Don't hobble yourself with an outdated i5 that will make the main issue with the z270 board (4C max) worse, due to having only 4 threads as well.

People suggesting i5 cpu's for 7th gen intel in 2020 should be muted.

Best and cheap are two mutually exclusive things. 

Pick which one means more to you and ask us your question based off that.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> for fps games like cs,rs or even bf1/bf5,division 1/2 and cod - fast clocked 6700k/7700k will do as well as any ryzen 3000.coffee lake would be better,but not really required uless you want to lock 144hz


IDK, 4/8 is pushing a bit in these games. Average might be the same/higher but the 6/12 + parts are going to likely give a better experience in terms of frame-pacing. BF5 will put almost 100% load on 8 threads, at that point the CPU is going to have to start aggressively context switching on the fly with the game's render threads and that might cause stuttering. If OP has any apps open in the background, or Windows being Windows, it will make things worse.

Forgive me if I'm being a bit controversial (I do have some controversialCPU opinions  ) but I'd wager even an R5 1600 is going to give a better gaming experience from now, onwards, than even a 7700K. OP has already invested in the mobo, so the 7700K here is the best option for them.

Ryzen has come on leaps and bounds since launch, BIOS/AGESA updates and software fixes/optimisations for many games. Ryzen 3rd gen also tends to actually _beat_ Coffee Lake in CS:Go raw average FPS from what I read/heard.

Ultimately, as @EarthDog mentioned, 6/12 really should be the minimum people are aiming for these days - and with Ryzen that is really cost-effective. B450 and 1600AF can be had together for a little over a hundred bucks. It's true that the 1st and 2nd gen parts are going to fall a bit behind in Average FPS, but the playability & smootheness is flawless and will be going forward, versus an Intel CPU _with less threads_. It's just a shame Kaby platform doesn't support Coffee Lake despite the same socket (and there was some bios hacks actually allowing it...) Otherwise an i7-8700 for cheap might have been an option. Just my thoughts


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 30, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Forgive me if I'm being a bit controversial (I do have some controversialCPU opinions  ) but I'd wager even an R5 1600 is going to give a better gaming experience from now, onwards, than even a 7700K.


nope.not even close.


----------



## TxGrin (Jan 31, 2020)

QARTS said:


> Hello,
> My current build is-
> FX 6300
> MSI 970 mobo
> ...



If you delid a 6700K properly you can get 5.0Ghz with a AIO liquid cooler i did it to my older pc..









						Intel Core i7 6700K @ 5001.2 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[gdzq7x] Validated Dump by i7-6700 Delid @ 5Ghz (2019-10-24 23:08:15) - MB: Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7 - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				












						I7-6700K Delidding
					

I delided my i7-6700k and run at 5.0 Ghz with 1.385v temps stay below 70c after using liquid metal and a H115i Liquid cooler here is the screen shot. Been running for a week now with no issues My benchmark is above a i9-9900K guess im lucky to have a good chip that is stable to run at this speed...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Been running for months no problem.


----------



## QARTS (Jan 31, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> If you're stuck with 4c max, you want the best option for that, which is the 7700k, and to a lesser extent the 6700k.
> 
> Don't hobble yourself with an outdated i5 that will make the main issue with the z270 board (4C max) worse, due to having only 4 threads as well.
> 
> ...


Guys i have one more question,
I found a deal of i7 7700T(Non K)  its i guess confidential chip.
Its tagged the same price as of i5 7500 here at my place.
Is it worth buying this "T" i7??
And wht if i overclock to its real base feequency?(if i grab 7700k T variant*)


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 31, 2020)

QARTS said:


> Guys i have one more question,
> I found a deal of i7 7700T(Non K)  its i guess confidential chip.
> Its tagged the same price as of i5 7500 here at my place.
> Is it worth buying this "T" i7??
> And wht if i overclock to its real base feequency?(if i grab 7700k T variant*)


The 7700T is only 3k points higher in pasmark than what you have now.
Save up some money and get a 6700k or 7700k


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 31, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> nope.not even close.


I predicted your response almost to 100% accuracy. Made me chuckle.

"One lined counter & video link/FPS chart" - literally. xD

I vehemently disagree with your rebuttal, and the conclusion drawn from the video. But I've been in this situation many times before, and unfortunately it's a bottomless pit of pointless exchanges.

OP should get a 7700K for their build, it is the best processor for that motherboard. That's all I need say. ~


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 31, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> I predicted your response almost to 100% accuracy. Made me chuckle.
> 
> "One lined counter & video link/FPS chart" - literally. xD
> 
> ...


what do you disagree with ? numbers ? do you think they were faked ? if not then what ? what else am I supposed to provide besides a video ? I'd rather just see the numbers than write a tirade on what I consider better.numbers speak for themselves.
this is not a rebuttal nor a counter,this is just an actual test since you only talk about what you believe.6700k oc crushes 1600 oc both in avg and in min fps.

it is a bottlomless pit when one side talks numbers and the other only expresses their arbitrary affection.


----------



## king of swag187 (Jan 31, 2020)

9900KS w/ BIOS mod, w/o a BIOS mod, a 7700K.


----------

